# Brisket Sandwich



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Sautéed some onions in a cast iron pan over a Vortex on the grill.


-----

Added the brisket slices with the onions and potato wedges in another pan.


-----

When everything appeared close to ready the buns went on the grill to toast.


-----

Sandwich in the making...


-----

Brisket slices, sautéed onions, topped with horseradish sauce on a Kaiser bun served with potato wedges and a cold one.


-----

Both my wife and I were each one bite in and agreed, this is a repeat... crazy good!



Thanks for looking!


----------

